# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Переговорные устройства для медицинских учреждений

## Мильва

ООО «Энсбертех» предлагает купить переговорные устройства, предназначенные для медицинских учреждений. Техника соответствует всем необходимым требованиям. Переговорные устройства – приборы, предназначенные для организации внутренней связи. Работают по принципу телефонной и громкой связи.

Подробнее узнать об оборудовании вы можете на нашем официальном[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

